# Remove of qt4



## talsamon (Mar 18, 2019)

After remove of qt4 some ports "lost" it's flavors. To prevent to run in problems with portmaster, use
portmaster -o "new unflavored port" "old flavored port".
See:





						236608 – ports-mgmt/portmaster failed to update devel/libdbusmenu-qt@qt5
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				



,

I had similar problems with qt5-dbus.


----------

